# CVs/resumes for Singaporean firms



## NB7 (May 27, 2009)

Hi,

My first post! I get a good feeling about this forum. Read a few posts and prefer the positive comments and friendliness over the negative stuff seen on other forums.

I spent a month in Singapore, liked it there, and want to return to work.

Just a question about writing a CV/resume for a Singaporean firm (I can write a CV, or should say CVs, as I'm pitching for different roles). I've added a scanned passport photo, my date of birth and marital status to the CV/resume.

Is there anything else I must/should/could add? which you wouldn't see on a European or US one?

Thanks.


----------



## aapuri (Jun 1, 2009)

NB7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My first post! I get a good feeling about this forum. Read a few posts and prefer the positive comments and friendliness over the negative stuff seen on other forums.
> 
> ...


hi NB7.

Resume formats/practices in Singapore are pretty similar to the US/Europe.

In case you need more information about resume best practices, have a look at our Insights/blog website, which has many useful articles/videos. I've recently joined this forum and can't post a weblink yet, so just type in 'xxxxxx' in a search engine.

Good luck!
Amit


----------

